# Anyone interested in racing outdoor onroad in Detroit?



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Anyone interested in racing outdoor onroad in Metro Detroit?*

Who's interested in racing outdoor onroad next year in Detroit?

The Detroit Radio Control Car Club is planning on hosting a full club race season next year.

The race site we have been running the midwest series at the last 2 years could potentially be our site for club races in spring and summer months. The Emagine theater in canton has an ideally smooth lot, and is unused during the morning and afternoons, a perfect spot for parking lot racing.

In doing so, my plan is to overhaul all of our track equipment and scoring setup to be easier to setup and more efficient. I'd also like to include electric and nitro classes and make our layouts more friendly to electric racing, not just nitros. 

Please respond with your thoughts on this. I'd like to use this thread as a springboard discussion so we can plan a club meeting in the near future.

If you want to join my email distribution list, please send a mail to [email protected]


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

tom kelley said:


> Who's interested in racing outdoor onroad next year in Detroit?
> 
> The Detroit Radio Control Car Club is planning on hosting a full club race season next year.
> 
> ...


 I think that this is a great idea. I have been racing off and on for about 12 years and would love to try nitro onroad. In those years that I have wanted to try nitro onroad, I have not been sure about the future of drccc which has discouraged me from purchasing a nitro onroad car. I'm not trying to speak for others but I wonder if other racers feel the same way that I do about drccc? I would love nothing better than to see drccc be consistantly successful, and I would love to be active in the club if my schedule will allow me to be. The fact that you are attempting to organize this club right now gives me a good feeling.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks,

I'm not trying to revel too much in the past. All we can do is learn from those mistakes and not make the same ones again. Its also important to get organized with our plans in the offseason early. I'm hoping overhaul alot of things. In a way, I just want to start over like a new club would. If we get it together soon enough, that could mean all new track equipment for faster and easier setups, and hopefully a track that is more forgiving to peoples cars.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

That's exactly what I am trying to say, a fresh approach is what I believe needs to happen with this club. And that approach may bring new blood, like myself, into this club. And, in my opinion, that's what should happen. The "new blood" is what keeps this hobby alive and attracting those people to this hobby is very important.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there anyone out there who feels the same way I do about this?


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Of Course, we'd love to see people come back. I hope more people would chime in, yay or nay about their 07 racing plans.

We definately need to see more people interested out there in order to make this happen. Its too much work for a handful of people working to make it happen if theres not going to be anyone interested in participating.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, in 07 I definately want to race nitro on road, and keeping this thread alive may be the way we keep this on the minds of our fellow racers. Please keep posting your ideas about this subject to this thread. I would imagine the MWS(Midwest Series) would have an interest in what happens here with this club.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

A big topic of discussion in the midwest series are about clubs who are active or defunct. Simply put, the Midwest Series should be for seasoned clubs that have experience putting on races. Therefore I do not want to go into next season like we did the last 2 years, just hosting only midwest series events. I really need to hear from more people about racing in 07, because we'll have to decide soon if we're going to be able to host an MWS event in 07.


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

DRCCC, should be able to hoste a MWS in 2007. Consider it done.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks Ted.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

That's good for you to say Ted. I know it's 30 degrees outside and this issue is not on the minds of a lot of racers, but April is only 5 months away and as soon as we can start working out the details and issues on how to run this club the more prepared things will be come April.


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Tom, you have mail. I would be interested if an electric class is offered.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it would be a great idea to include the electrics in the racing next year. I don't think, besides lazer and the track that I believe is in the Flint area, that there is much racing going on for the electrics.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

outdoor electric


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

What day of the week would you be running this on? I know Lazer does Sundays and Hobbytown in Grand Blanc does Saturdays. I typically don't race the Hobbytown races, so depending on which day of the weekend, I may be interested in this.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

i was thinking saturdays but that decision could be made on a consensus. We are a club after all.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

I think a saturday race day would be perfect. The 1/8th and 1/10th nitro guys would not have to choose whether or not to go to Toledo, the electrics could come to drccc instead of driving to lazer.


----------



## raceforlife (Oct 27, 2005)

is there a class for 235 4wd car?


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Although the class as a whole has diminished. We'd accomodate any request. It would be great to have a seperate class for them, but we might be able to just run touring and 235 drivers together for club races to fill out the heats (grand am, and lemans style) Depending the drivers ability, most people who start out choose a 1/10th tourer or 235 car really don't have any advantage over the other anyway, so it could be interesting. If there are enough racers then we could run them in their own heats or classes. In the Midwest Series, they continue to run this class, so we'd like to be able to feed local racers into it for the series. They run the 4wd outlaw (200mm open cars+ 235mm open cars) class.

Basically, we're a club thats willing to do just about anything to bring out the most people for racing. Run what you brung so lets have fun. If there's not enough people out there then it really sucks and then there would be no other place left to race outdoors. The more, the merry.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd like to set a club meeting date sometime in th next 2-3 weeks. How's the week of march 19th to the 22nd sound? Pick a a day, Monday -Thursday.

Also would anyone like to meet me this weekend? I'm thinking of coming down to the carpet nats as a spectator, perhaps pass around flyers. I could use some help with that.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Interested in RC ONROAD outdoors?*
1/10th electric, 1/10th nitro, 1/8th nitro in the sun?
We have a track, scoring, and a great site! What’s missing is you! Please come out to our planning meeting or sign up for this season to show you are interested. 

*The 2007 Outdoor Race season needs at least 30 individuals to get started. * Please sign up! Currently we have less than 6 sign ups. Additionally those you may come out to the club meeting to participate in planning.

*DRCCC CLUB MEETING ANNOUNCEMENT*
March 21 @ 7pm
ERA Bowers and Associates
17277 W Ten Mile Road
Southfield MI 48075

SING UP FOR the 2007 Season by sending a reply email here: [email protected] to join the DRCCC: 
Please provide your name, email, classes, and indicate if you may be interested to be a club officer.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

My number is 248.635.5715 if anyone wants to call me to talk about this stuff.

Thanks
Tom Kelley


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Just a reminder, The DRCCC club meeting is tomorrow (wednesday night), all are welcome!


----------

